
MateBook 13 Whisky Lake and Nvidia MX150 Ultraportable - boromi
https://consumer.huawei.com/cn/laptops/matebook-13/
======
boromi
They almost got this perfect, except for no thunderbolt and 8GB ram...

I also prefer the Matebook X Pro design with the super slim bezel and webcam
integrated into the keyboard.

